# xrf for sale



## kmann1969 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a Bruker S1 sorter XRF gun for sale or trade, This is a great machine for half the price of new. it has everything with it including a stand, it has a lot of extra programming in it to analyze much more then precious metals. It works flawlessly. The reason i went with this company is that the facility where they make these is 50 miles away from me. I know them and trust them. I think 10,500 is a fair asking price for this with all that comes with it. I will trade for Gold ,silver, pd,pt,rh. has to be a good trade for both of us. I will include shipping in the US for free. International shipping buyer pays the costs. you can call or text me to find out more info or make purchasing arrangements. Kevin 5099011787.


----------



## kmann1969 (Jan 12, 2016)

more pics


----------



## kmann1969 (Jan 13, 2016)

FYI holding this for two weeks for a forum member.


----------



## Lou (Jan 13, 2016)

Might be interested. Cash or the PM of your choice.


----------



## Lou (Jan 13, 2016)

The other interested party is a personal friend and a man of great integrity in my dealings heretofore. I [stt]formerly[/stt] formally* rescind my offer and interest on this instrument--my friend needs it more than I. 

Kmann,

Sorry for the confusion. Evidently crossed a wire rescinding a former offer formally 

Lou


----------



## kmann1969 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lou said:


> The other interested party is a personal friend and a man of great integrity in my dealings heretofore. I [stt]formerly[/stt] formally* rescind my offer and interest on this instrument--my friend needs it more than I.
> 
> Kmann,
> 
> ...



This one did sell,but i have 4 more that are identical for sale if anybody wants one. same price. work perfectly


----------

